# $&^%* Borax???



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been trying to find Borax for curing skein.
Seems like I can't find it at any local stores, any ideas?

The wife keeps going,"Borax? That funny foreign guy in the movie?". . . . ..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never seen a Walmart that didn't have it. It'll be in the laundry detergent section.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Giant Eagle and other major grocery stores have it.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

three tablespoons of pickling salt, 2 tablespoons of brown sugar. Put in a quart bag and keep in fridge for 12 hours.Tie them up and you can freeze,fish,refreeze,fish all season long. Works great on King eggs too!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Jw,what is the main reason to cure eggs,other than making them hard,to fish singles...? thanks....


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

check home depot


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelhead Fever,

Curing eggs allows them a longer time to be usable, rather than go bad. Using things such as salt, and or borax extends the life of the eggs. The side effect of the curing process is the hardening of the shell.

To much cure and you make yourself miniature paintballs that are so hard they are like marbles, and less cure makes the shell thinner and easily broken.

There is a balance between how hard/soft that the egg shell can be. Each angler has their own preference.

When it comes to an egg that "milks" the softer the shell the better....an extremely hard shell will not milk.

What is milking?

Thats the cloudy trail that is left behind as the egg sac or skein leaves in the water...the scent trail per say...if the shell is too hard, the juices from the inside of the egg are not released and not much scent is put into the water. 

-KSU


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

It needs to be mentioned(or maybe not?) but get "Borax", not "Boraxo". Latter is laundry soap and will make your eggs worthless for trout bait. As mentioned, any Super(sells groceries!) Walmarts have it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

This is what you want...Wal-Mart or a Trader Horn around should have it.









Try mixing in some strawberry jello too!


----------

